# measuring my manny



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

I hunted and captured my manuelli. this puppy is a solid five inches. god, does he eat. feel free to note the, shall we say, RAZOR SHARP, HIGHLY SPECIALIZED, OFT UTILIZED, BRIGHT AND SHINEY, FLOURIDE ENHANCED







, MINNOW CHIPPING, FILET NIPPING, dentition of my juvenile manny.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Pictures?


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Pictures?
> [snapback]1103833[/snapback]​


Thats what I was thinking....

But, thats quite an introduction


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

damn your brave, he doesn't look too happy with that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

sprtslvr785 said:


> But, thats quite an introduction
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*edit*
Great pictures, Dutch








Those jaws are pretty impressive!!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow...sounds like a 5'' jaws you got









Can't wait to see the pics of this bad boy :nod:


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whoa, i see the pics... he is a beauty. not sure if he liked that tho. lol


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice jaw great manny


----------



## Kebabman (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice Manny mate! Love the yellowy colour it has


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

thanks guys.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i cant see the pic


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't see it either.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Can't see pic either. Rob, if you find time PM me the pic. Gotta love those Manny's. They seem to grow faster than other Serras don't they


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

pics?


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

man, one minute the pics are there, the next they aren't. i don't get it.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

At that time, they are not here anymore...


----------

